# how do i talk to other FA(and FFA)s...



## FAbrony (Jun 10, 2013)

i honestly have no idea, its why i havnet posted in forever


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 10, 2013)

do you have a fedora


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 10, 2013)

Just join in the group conversations on things - doesn't take much to post in "what are you happy about today" or pay someone a compliment in one of the picture threads, or reply to a question that someone has asked.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jun 10, 2013)

FAbrony said:


> i honestly have no idea, its why i havnet posted in forever



Like this! Hello!


----------



## Tad (Jun 10, 2013)

Brony, the thing is that there are fairly limited pure-FA discussions to be had. There are some 'how do you deal with this situation' and maybe moral support discussions, but it....it isn't quite like two people who are both into baseball and can spend endless hours dissecting each days games, trades, etc. There are only so many FA related things to talk about.....and any given FA may not be interested in a specific topic, or have recently talked themselves out about it, or something.

So I'd say, communicate in these forums in general. There are threads for movies, cooking, books, lunch, various word games, confessions, things that make you happy/sad/mad, etc. The worst that is apt to happen is that you get ignored some of the time--that happens to everyone in forums at times, it is just the nature of the beast. Good ways to interract can include what you did here-- ask people questions--but also responding to what they say, ask small favours ("could someone read this and let me know what they think?"), taking part in the various 'game' threads, and more.


----------



## FAbrony (Jun 10, 2013)

well im socaily awkward in the first place, and do to a ton of bullying when i was young im always scared to start a convrostation for fear of messing it up


----------



## OneFAsView (Jun 10, 2013)

FAbrony said:


> well im socaily awkward in the first place, and do to a ton of bullying when i was young im always scared to start a convrostation for fear of messing it up



FABrony, you are very welcome here. Bullying is a terrible thing, but the good news as you get older, most adults move into a society where that type of abuse is history. 

Adding to the fact that you have an FA preference, and family situation, I can understand your situation. 

Based on your posts, you don't seem very different than many of the late teen, early 20's FAs who post here. If I were omnipotent, I'd use my power to transport you 20 years in the future, where with maturity you will understand how useless it is to worry about what others (even family members) think about your FA preference. Be yourself, and don't worry about things you can't control.

Please feel free to post here. This is by and large a great and helpful community.


----------



## FAbrony (Jun 10, 2013)

the reason i worry about familey is if i dont have there aproval they cut my funding and make me lose my job


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 11, 2013)

FAbrony said:


> well im socaily awkward in the first place, and do to a ton of bullying when i was young im always scared to start a convrostation for fear of messing it up



Me too, I have social phobia and an anxiety disorder and was bullied pretty badly when I was a kid. I am 23 now and just starting to really get over it and be myself and be less anxious around other people. It will come with time, I promise you, the adult world is much more understanding and forgiving.


----------



## Tad (Jun 11, 2013)

Brony: well, the good news is that you are still young, so time is your ally. Think about where you would like to be by, say, 30. Then start looking at how you could get there. Maybe some steps aren't clear to you, but then you can hopefully at least get questions figured out that maybe others can help you with.

Nobody else can tell you what the best way for you to live your life is, but if you can figure out how you want to live your life, hopefully people can help you with some of the steps along the way.

Asking about talking with other FA is not a half bad step in that direction, by the way (presuming that one of the things you want is a social network that is accepting of fat stuff). I think you are probably doing the right sort of things in terms of figuring yourself out, but it all takes time. So just make productive use of your time while you sort these things out--get educated and/or experienced, earn more independence and and trust (the latter from others and from yourself), and you'll know doubt find that those things are useful in your journey.


----------



## FAbrony (Jun 11, 2013)

sorry that im so off topic from normal FA stuff... I know what i want to be, but a lot of people are against it. My parents are the type of parents who like to control waht i do, and dont take well to me doing something else


----------



## Tad (Jun 11, 2013)

FAbrony said:


> sorry that im so off topic from normal FA stuff... I know what i want to be, but a lot of people are against it. My parents are the type of parents who like to control waht i do, and dont take well to me doing something else



Right, so what is the plan to get where you want to be/who you want to be, despite your parents? (not saying you have to post it here, just that you need to be working on it). 

This could be changing their mind, become independent of them, getting yourself to where you can give then a take it or leave it ultimatum and live with the consequences.....or I suppose it could be figuring out how to live a life different than the one you want to live, to please them. Or some combination of these, or something else altogether.

Note that _I_ don't consider all of the options that I listed to be equally wise, but that is something that you have to decide for yourself, you are the only one who really understands your situations and what you are willing and able to do.


----------



## FAbrony (Jun 11, 2013)

thanks for the suprising amount of support, im still not used to being treated like im an equal


----------

